# Foul Shooting & The Indiana Pacers



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> This is a story about a boring topic, so maybe the story will be boring, too. It's crucial, though, to the Pacers' season. All of their seasons, in fact.
> 
> It's about foul shots, those interruptions to the flow of basketball games that don't inspire fans to get out of their seats unless it's to go to the restroom or the refrigerator. There's no drama in a player shooting an unguarded shot from 15 feet, but there are plenty of wins and losses in those attempts.
> 
> ...


http://www.nba.com/pacers/news/foul-shots-leave-pleasant-aftertaste


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

@R-Star @Knick Killer @Gonzo @PaCeRhOLiC


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

They have 0 star presence right now. If a ref says "Hey, was that a foul on Donald Sloan?" you know what the other ref says? "Donald who? Who gives a shit."

Not to mention Indy runs a terrible offense to begin with. The teams calling card is its defense.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

R-Star said:


> They have 0 star presence right now. If a ref says "Hey, was that a foul on Donald Sloan?" you know what the other ref says? "Donald who? Who gives a shit."
> 
> Not to mention Indy runs a terrible offense to begin with. The teams calling card is its defense.



How did they rank last season with PG?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Basel said:


> How did they rank last season with PG?


Probably at the bottom I would assume.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

R-Star said:


> Probably at the bottom I would assume.



Really? Did he not get to the line much?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Basel said:


> Really? Did he not get to the line much?


Just under 6 times a game.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

R-Star said:


> Just under 6 times a game.



Wow, I didn't realize he hardly got to the line. Hope that's something he works on when he gets back next season.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Basel said:


> Wow, I didn't realize he hardly got to the line. Hope that's something he works on when he gets back next season.


It's the team offense. The team looks lost more often than not when they have the ball. They play grind basketball on both ends of the floor.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Then Vogel needs to fix that. He can't preach getting to the line but leave the offense the way it is.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Basel said:


> Then Vogel needs to fix that. He can't preach getting to the line but leave the offense the way it is.


He won't. All Pacers fans have had their complaints about Vogel over the years. With the team we have built I think his stellar team D overshadows the grindy, often ineffective offense that goes along with it.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Our offense always has been painful to watch, even when we are 100% healthy. This stat does not surprise me at all. However, considering what our team has been through, I am impressed we are even 15-25. Maybe that just goes to show how shitty the East is though.


----------

